# Asking AoA's Director of Product Planning about the future of the allroad in America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fourtitude recently sat down with Audi of America's Director of Product Planning Wolfgang Hoffmann. Typical of Audi executives as of late, Hoffmann is very enthusiastic about the brand and its potential. Considering his position steering product for North America, his take on topics such as an A3 2.0T quattro, the allroad, the upcoming Q5, the on-again off-again RS 4 Cabriolet for North America, the potential for future turbocharged Audis and the future of Avants in America is one worth listening to. He was asked about those subjects and more recently. Read a full transcription here...
* Full Story *


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

"allroad stands for the whole differentiation of the car, more than for the size of the car. It stands for the lifestyle. It stands for what the car expresses."
he's a very smart man.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

He is a smart man - imagine keeping the next A6 platform allroad as a carrot in front of my nose!!!Wonder how many allroad guys are going to hang around for that?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*

me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_He is a smart man - imagine keeping the next A6 platform allroad as a carrot in front of my nose!!!Wonder how many allroad guys are going to hang around for that?









Reading into it and what I know of Audi in general, I'd guess he's talking of something else. Cost on this gen A6 Avant is quite high, and not in-line with the Q7. If I had to guess, I'd say an A4 allroad when the B8 hits. Nobody actually said that, but if you read what he says, it almost sounds like he's alluding to it.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'd like to see an A4 allroad.....might be cool....


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I agree with the fact that the A4 allroad could be on the cards - that would be a nice option! 2 carseats in A4 allroad...easy! Hell i would fit 2 carseats in a TT allroad!








anyone remember the Q5 Mule that was running around a while ago? Looked like an A4 Avant on ROIDS...AKA A4 allroad. Will try to find that pic.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

apparently it was easier to find than what i thought....
http://www.worldcarfans.com/sp...di-q5


----------



## # 2 diesel (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (zuma)*

Audi please bring us the Allroad with a TDI Engine.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (# 2 diesel)*

that would be awesome, but i am afraid we could count ourselves lucky if we ever see an allroad again....


----------

